# Lens hoods and pouches now included with all non-L lenses?



## macrodust (Dec 7, 2011)

First, hi to all of you! A great site and forum that I've been following for a while but just joined...

I'm fairly new into photography, but have seen a lot of complaints about Canon not including lens hoods and pouches with their non-L lenses. The thing is, the lenses I have bought so far have all had this included! One exception being my 50 f/1.4. Is this a recent change that others have seen too?

Not the most interesting topic to start off with as a newcomer here, but it's a bit curious....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2011)

If I may ask, what lenses, and from where are you buying these lenses? 

Canon generally does not include hood/pouch with non-L lenses, even some expensive ones. 3rd party vendors may bundle them as a package, though. 

There are a couple of exceptions - the Ef 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS lens includes both hood and pouch, and the MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x includes the tripod collar and pouch (but not the hood).


----------



## macrodust (Dec 7, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> If I may ask, what lenses, and from where are you buying these lenses?
> 
> Canon generally does not include hood/pouch with non-L lenses, even some expensive ones. 3rd party vendors may bundle them as a package, though.
> 
> There are a couple of exceptions - the Ef 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 DO IS lens includes both hood and pouch, and the MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x includes the tripod collar and pouch (but not the hood).



Hi,

The hoods and pouches were not bundled, they were included in the original box. All lenses were bought from authorized Canon dealers. Have a look at the pic - it's even printed on the outside.

Cheers


----------



## illogict (Dec 7, 2011)

That's pretty interesting. Where do you live? I wonder whether there are any other cosmetic changes, like the switches.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't think anyone has said all non-L lenses come with no hood, or the oh so useful pouch. I think that when someone gets one without it, and assumed they would be included, they get a little annoyed and post it. You got 3/4 but choosing different lenses would change that.

And of course when buying from some online/telephone/NYC back ally dealers, they will sometimes tell you these things are not included, and ask for more money to include them, even on items that Canon did include them. Or the dealer might be selling you a "white box special" which is a repair part from Canon intended to replace a lens for warrantee purposes etc.


----------



## J. McCabe (Dec 7, 2011)

I bought all three lenses shown in the photo and none arrived with hood or lens. This is the experience of all Canon lens buyers in my native country.

____ Update ____

Just pulled out the box in which my 85mm f/1.8 came in, and it has text on it saying those items are optional.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2011)

Interesting! I'll second the question - what country are you in? I've previously bought the 85/1.8 and 10-22mm in the USA, and neither came with hood/pouch. 

The user manual for the 10-22mm from the Canon USA website, for example, indicates that the hood and case are sold separately (p.9).

The B&H section showing 'what's in the box' indicates only lens, front and read caps, and warranty card for the lenses you mention.


----------



## macrodust (Dec 7, 2011)

TexPhoto said:


> I don't think anyone has said all non-L lenses come with no hood, or the oh so useful pouch. I think that when someone gets one without it, and assumed they would be included, they get a little annoyed and post it. You got 3/4 but choosing different lenses would change that.



So for these three it's included (and I guess other people who also bought any of these lenses can confirm that), but for other lenses it's not necessarily included. Seems odd of Canon to include it so randomly on different lenses...


----------



## macrodust (Dec 7, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Interesting! I'll second the question - what country are you in? I've previously bought the 85/1.8 and 10-22mm in the USA, and neither came with hood/pouch.
> 
> The user manual for the 10-22mm from the Canon USA website, for example, indicates that the hood and case are sold separately (p.9).



Could it be a regional difference? I live in Shanghai and all lenses were bought in Asia. A weird approach of Canon to just please some of its consumers? Surely including the hoods would be appreciated in all markets?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2011)

TexPhoto said:


> Or the dealer might be selling you a "white box special" which is a repair part from Canon intended to replace a lens for warrantee purposes etc.



It is common for dealers to break apart body-lens kits and sell the body and lens separately. Sometimes its needed due to supply chain issues, but usually, it adds a bit more profit. B&H does this, and they are not a Back Ally Dealer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2011)

macrodust said:


> Could it be a regional difference? I live in Shanghai and all lenses were bought in Asia. A weird approach of Canon to just please some of its consumers? Surely including the hoods would be appreciated in all markets?



It undoubtedly is a regional difference. While you're right that customers in all markets would appreciate including the hoods, I suppose Canon's market research has shown that in the US, at least, customers are willing to pay extra for them, meaning more profit for Canon. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 7, 2011)

Very interesting. It could also be something that has changed over time. A 10-22 purchased today could have been made 3 weeks ago, or 3 yeas ago, and some lenses are manufactured for 20+ years. Canon may just change it's mind at some point and change the box and contents.

I usually buy aftermarket caps and hood, then pout the originals safely away in the box for later sale.


----------



## DJL329 (Dec 7, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> macrodust said:
> 
> 
> > Could it be a regional difference? I live in Shanghai and all lenses were bought in Asia. A weird approach of Canon to just please some of its consumers? Surely including the hoods would be appreciated in all markets?
> ...



Or their research has shown that in the US market, a "majority" of customers _aren't_ willing to pay more to have them _included_, so they sell the hood and cases separately for those who really do want them. To answer that, we'd need to figure out if the cost of just the lens + add-on hood + add-on case *equals* the cost of the lens w/hood and case included. Of course, the prices in different regions aren't necessarily equivalent, so we might not know for sure.


----------



## Jules (Dec 7, 2011)

macrodust said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting! I'll second the question - what country are you in? I've previously bought the 85/1.8 and 10-22mm in the USA, and neither came with hood/pouch.
> ...



Hi, i've got my EF-S 10-22 in France in December 2010, no hood nor case either ... 
I guess it is also complex to bundle both: while i would have appreciated the hood, i would have had no use for the case (i have a nice bag for my 40D and its 3 lenses).


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 7, 2011)

I got my 15-85, 70-300, 50/1.8ii and 70-300L all in The Netherlands, all I got was the hood and pouch for the L (the 15-85 i didn't even get a box, just bubblewrap because it was split from a kit for â‚¬60 less). Got an 85/1.8 recently off ebay, from a guy who bought originally in Aus, no hood in that either.
Got the hoods for the 15-85 and 85/1.8 off ebay for $5 shipped each, they work well enough.

It's probably a regional thing, I'll ask my friend who goes to Hong Kong regularly what his experience is (although he generally only buys L lenses). Expecially in a place where you can get a 3rd-party hood for a dollar extra, Canon probably think that it's better to charge a few dollars extra for including the hood rather than lose that bit of difference.


----------



## Ryusui (Dec 7, 2011)

DJL329 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > macrodust said:
> ...


I find the latter to be true in our store. Most customers don't care about the hood or pouch and usually reject buying a hood if I bring it up.


----------



## Steve Campbell (Dec 8, 2011)

The price Canon asks for these plastic hoods is riduiculas. I never recieved a hood or case (I use that term loosely) with any of my EF-S lenes, including 10-22 and 15-85. As for the cases, aren't they just glorified Crown Royal bags?


----------



## dmills (Dec 8, 2011)

I bought my 10-22 in Japan, and it didn't include a lens hood, for what it's worth.


----------



## squarebox (Dec 8, 2011)

i purchased a 10-22 and 18-200 just 2 months ago in the U.S., both without the hoods. Though the hoods are stupid expensive.


----------



## whatta (Dec 8, 2011)

I had not had lens hood for my canon lenses, but then I bought a sigma where it was included and since I have it I realized I need for the canons as well. It's is really a pity that canon does not include and sells them separate on a really high price (for a piece of plastic)..


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 8, 2011)

macrodust said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting! I'll second the question - what country are you in? I've previously bought the 85/1.8 and 10-22mm in the USA, and neither came with hood/pouch.
> ...



by asia do you mean bought in china? if so I might get future non L purchases from china


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 9, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> macrodust said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...




Canon Asia is a different business unit from Canon North America, etc. They set their own prices, have their own sales, and, apparently, even the packaging. They even have had special camera body models in China that are not sold elsewhere. The Jackie Chan model, for example.

Their main responsibility to Canon Headquarters, is to turn a handsome profit.


----------



## eaw213 (Dec 9, 2011)

I bought my 100mm Macro (non-L) a few years ago in Japan and it came with a hood/pouch.


----------



## macrodust (Dec 9, 2011)

I did buy all lenses except one in China (one was bought in Singapore). I checked the (import/manufacturing?) dates on the boxes of the non-L lenses I bought so far;

EF28 1.8 2011-08-31 Hood+case included
EF50 1.4 2010-03-24 NOT included
EF85 1.8 2011-10-19 Hood+case included
EFS10-22 2010-11-08 Hood+case included

A friend who also got his 50 1.4 here in China, sometime in August last year I think, DID get a hood with it. 

The store I usually buy at is close to my office, so I just popped by to check and noticed that all non-L lenses do come with a hood nowadays.

So it does seem to confirm that this is a regional thing (and perhaps even limited to China, Singapore and selected markets) that was implemented sometime between April and August 2010. So a fairly new change.

It will be interesting to see if this is going to change on other markets as well in the future.


----------



## sparda79 (Dec 9, 2011)

Bought my 10-22 here in Malaysia. No hood, no pouch.


----------



## niccyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Talking about price for a lens hood... I recently had a Nikon 600mm lens hood blow off on an aerial shoot....

The replacement cost us AUD $1200.



I wonder if the nifty 50 will come with a lens hood and bag ... it probably costs more than the lens haha


----------



## dr croubie (Dec 11, 2011)

niccyboy said:


> Talking about price for a lens hood... I recently had a Nikon 600mm lens hood blow off on an aerial shoot....
> 
> The replacement cost us AUD $1200.



Surely that's in the realm that you could get one custom-made for half that price...


----------



## niccyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

wasn't my money it was the client's lens and their money...

crazy isn't it... it was carbon fibre, but still. Ridiculous.

More money than sense


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Dec 11, 2011)

I wish all non L lenses came with a hood and case/pouch. But Canon is about business and profit, etc. so why give out stuff for free nwhen they can make thousands of dollars from it?


----------



## J. McCabe (Dec 11, 2011)

scottsdaleriots said:


> I wish all non L lenses came with a hood and case/pouch. But Canon is about business and profit, etc. so why give out stuff for free nwhen they can make thousands of dollars from it?



Had a local tailor make me pouches for my non-L lenses. It doesn't have nice leather at the bottom, but it does the job at a fraction of Canon's pouches.


----------



## squarebox (Dec 29, 2011)

I know this thread is probably dead, but when i was at a Mitsuboshi store in Nagoya today almost ALL of the lens had the pouch and hood included written on the box.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 29, 2011)

my wife just picked up a 50mm f1.8 in china the other day while travelling and it didnt get a hood or pouch


----------

